

You are the DNA of your company. What you are, it will become - petenixey
http://peternixey.com/post/108635883413/you-are-the-dna-of-your-company

======
mychaelangelo
I really like the point on sales. So many people look down on sales, or think
it's some sort of dirty word, but I have a lot of admiration and respect for
sales people. They don't seem to get enough kudos in the tech world. But they
have really thick skin and their persistence can pay great dividends.

